# Capacitor de ventilador de techo.



## jose elias haneine (Oct 29, 2013)

El capacitor se dañó,trae dos salidas de 1.5 y 2.5 uf, no lo encuentro. Cómo puedo hacerle con dos capacitores por separado? ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2013)

Poné una foto *bien clara* de lo que tiene escrito !


----------



## AG-1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Debe tratarse de 2 condensadores en un mismo encapsulado.
En ese caso puedes utilizar 2 condensadores de iguales características(uno de 1.5uF y otro de 2.5uF).
Salu2.


----------



## erinea (Oct 15, 2017)

Buenas mis compas , tengo un problema , se sacó el capacitor del ventilador para comprarlo , pero se tardó un mes en comprarlo , nadie recuerda donde iba conectado , me pueden ayudar ?  Éste ventilador tiene inversor , switch de luz y velocidades.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 15, 2017)

Para eso valen las cámaras de fotos aparte de para hacerse 'selfis'


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 15, 2017)

> Para eso valen las cámaras de fotos aparte de para hacerse 'selfis'





vas a tener que seguir todos los cables, pero el capacitor un terminal  va al punto medio de la llave (fijate el dibujo) y el otro terminal al motor


----------



## erinea (Oct 15, 2017)

Si lo,hice pero hubo robo de celular asi que esta dificil.
No entiendo ese dibujo , donde estan la velocidades ahi ,y es confuso lo de la lunes verde

Este tiene inversor de giro y las velocidades que están en la imagen

En la imagen pongo con exactitud los colores de cada cable

Me dicen que conecte el cable blanco con blanco y rojo con rojo pero no se si en este tipo de ventilador el capcitor va con el neutro


----------



## pandacba (Oct 23, 2017)

Ese tipo de motor tiene un bobinado principal y el auxiliar el inversor solo invierte una de las bobinas
conectalo como te han dicho rojo con rojo y blaco con blanco


----------



## erinea (Oct 23, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Ese tipo de motor tiene un bobinado principal y el auxiliar el inversor solo invierte una de las bobinas
> conectalo como te han dicho rojo con rojo y blaco con blanco



pero no hay problema eso que el capacitor parta del neutro?


----------



## Strong81 (Mar 16, 2018)

Ventilador de pie,de 3 velocidades y 5 cables, dejo de funcionar, lo desarme encontre el capacitor quemado de 2microF , lo cambie por otro de 2,4microF porque no encontre de menor capacidad.
Tiene un termistor p3wc , medi continuidad, lo encontre abierto procedi a sacarlo y puentearlo en serie con el capacitor.
Arme de nuevo el ventilador, lo conecte y empeze a variar las velocidades, no giraba ni se mueve, comenzo a vibrar levemente y hacer un zumbido leve tambien le di un impulso con la mano y nada sucedio.

Cual serie el problema? puede ser que este quemadas la bobina de arranque?
Disculpen el desorden estoy ordenando el taller todavia
gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 16, 2018)

Ese tipo de motor tiene devanado la reactancia para variar la velocidad, en la posición de la máxima velocidad medi los otros con respecto a ese, es decir puesto en la velocidad más alta otro cable que va directo al enchufe y otro al que va el capacitor esos tres son los del motor propiamente dicho medi continuidad entre el que va directo al enchufe y el que tiene el capacitor de ambos lados debe haber continuidad, si esta abierto esta roto el bobinado


----------



## Lord Chango (Mar 16, 2018)

Probá ponerlo horizontal, si así arranca tiene problemas en los bujes.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 16, 2018)

Le ha dado impulso a mano y no pasa nada.......


----------



## Lord Chango (Mar 16, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Le ha dado impulso a mano y no pasa nada.......



Si, lo leí, pero si hay problemas en los bujes, poniendolo horizontal va a arrancar. De hecho, puede ser la causa de que se le hayan quemado el termistor y el capacitor.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 16, 2018)

No ha comentado si esta pesado o no, por lo general estas generaciones de ventiladores, si se clava un buje no suele pasar nada, antes que romperse el capacitor se quema el bobinado, tampoco menciono sentir olor a quemado.
Hemos recuperado y reciclado muchísimos ventiladores de techo, turbos, de pie, de mesa, etc etc por ese motivo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2018)

Medidas en Ohms entre los 5 cables ?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 16, 2018)

Esta sería la forma de las conecciones:




El Rojo, el Gris y el Verde son los cables principales, el gris seria el común el rojo con el gris es la bobina de arranque, el verde con el gris es bobina de trabajo.
La bobina de trabajo y de arranque suelen medir igual.
El valor en ohm entre la bobina blanca y la amarilla es la misma que entre amarillo y verde, el valor de estas bobinas auxiliares es menor que el de las bobinas principales


----------



## Lord Chango (Mar 16, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> No ha comentado si esta pesado o no, por lo general estas generaciones de ventiladores, si se clava un buje no suele pasar nada, antes que romperse el capacitor se quema el bobinado, tampoco menciono sentir olor a quemado.
> Hemos recuperado y reciclado muchísimos ventiladores de techo, turbos, de pie, de mesa, etc etc por ese motivo



De hecho, he visto un par de veces que suceda lo que comenté, por eso le dije que haga la prueba.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2018)

Strong81 dijo:


> Tiene un termistor p3wc , medi continuidad, lo encontre abierto procedi a sacarlo _y puentearlo en serie con el capacitor_.


 
Esa parte no me queda clara . . .


----------



## Strong81 (Mar 16, 2018)

UFff, Toda la tarde meta buscando y encontre cable desconectados de un terminal del capacitor a la bobina de arranque, soluciono el problema, procedo a soldar, luego armo con cuidado nuevamente, enchufo y NADA!

Abro nuevamente y veo que se corto otro cable esmaltado de cobre de otra bobina que esta vez no puedo soldar porque me quedo al raz de las laminas de hierro del estator, me gano me doy por vencido.Talvez me sea util como peso o pisa papeles para otros proyecto en fin me rindo!
Investigando este video me ayudo a razonar y buscar soluciones.






Graciias por los comentarios hasta la proxima tarea!


----------



## lynspyre (Jul 31, 2018)

Ventilador de pedestal de 3 velocidades. Condensador del ventilador (4uF) fuera del bobinado mide *3.975uF*.
Tomando el diagrama de *pandacba* tengo las siguientes medidas:
-Entre *Velocidad 1* y *AC1 *(un terminal del condensador): *170Ω*
-Entre *Velocidad 2* y *AC2* (el otro terminal del condensador): *240Ω*
-Entre *Velocidad 3* y *AC2 *(el otro terminal del condensador): *200Ω*
-Entre *Velocidad 1* y *Velocidad 2*:* 40MΩ* y subiendo, imagino que es porque se está cargando el condensador.
-Entre *Velocidad 1* y *Velocidad 3*:* 120MΩ* y subiendo, imagino que es porque se está cargando el condensador.
-Entre *Velocidad 2* y *Velocidad 3*:* 40Ω*.

P.D.: El ventilador solo emite un leve zumbido (60Hz), el eje no experimenta ninguna fricción, gira sin problema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2018)

MΩ son Meg Ohms ?


----------



## lynspyre (Jul 31, 2018)

Si.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2018)

Fijate éste diagrama , ninguna bobina mide MOhms , eso es abierto , cortado.


----------



## lynspyre (Jul 31, 2018)

Ya me dispuse a desarmar los amarres del embobinado para comprobar directo en cada conexión.

Gracias!.


----------



## lynspyre (Jul 31, 2018)

Uno de los cables estaba desprendido, hacia contacto muy leve y por eso indicaba mega ohmnios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2018)

Ya anda  ?


----------



## lynspyre (Jul 31, 2018)

Por eso nunca me ha gustado abrir ventiladores ni nada que tenga embobinados... Se rompió otro alambre...
Ahora son dos que se encuentran a sólo *10mm* del núcleo, otro movimiento en falso y adiós motor... A menos que lo deje con dos velocidades, si es que puedo salvar una de las principales que fué la primera que reventó...


----------



## lynspyre (Jul 31, 2018)

Listo!. Funcionando  sólo en la máxima velocidad.... No hay fotos porque el muy desgra no es fotogénico, de sólo guiñarle el ojo se prende en candela... 

*Edit:* Aaaaaaarrrrrrrrggghhhh!. Ahora gira al reves, y no me dí cuenta antes, y tengo que volver a desarmar todo!. Nooooooooooooo!.


----------



## Mario Ka (Jun 15, 2020)

Hola, soy nuevo por aquí y aunque estudie electricidad hace años, jamas ejercí.Tengo un problema con un ventilador de techo. No arranca, una vez que le doy impulso con la mano y después de unos minutos arranca solo, pensé en cambiarle el capacitor, me extraño mucho que de fabrica traiga uno de 1'5 , le puse uno nuevo de 2 pero sigue con el mismo problema. Un amigo me cálculo el que debe llevar y me dijo de 4'5, pero tampoco está muy seguro. ¿Porque de fabrica trae uno tan pequeño si el que necesita es mayor? Y otra pregunta ¿Alguien me podría calcular cual es el que realmente necesito. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Troglodita (Jun 15, 2020)

¿Antiguamente funcionaba?. Si antes funcionaba con ese condensador es que es el correcto. Sería interesante una foto, ya que ese condensador podría ser simplemente antiparasitario.


----------



## Mario Ka (Jun 15, 2020)

Troglodita dijo:


> ¿Antiguamente funcionaba?. Si antes funcionaba con ese condensador es que es el correcto. Sería interesante una foto, ya que ese condensador podría ser simplemente antiparasitario.


si estuvo funcionando bien, le envio foto de los datos del ventilador y capacitador.


----------



## Troglodita (Jun 17, 2020)

¿Por qué crees que es el capacitor el que está mal?. ¿El motor va suave si lo giras un poco a mano?. Ese capacitor podría ser antiparasitario dependiendo cómo esté conectado, aunque no pone X ni Y.
Yo primero vería si el motor gira suave a mano. Luego averiguaría qué función tiene ese condensador. Luego mediría tensiones para ver si al motor le llega la tensión correcta. También comprobaría si los contactos del interruptor o conmutadores tienen resistencia por estar requemados.


----------

